#   >    1 7.7  .6.2  1 8.2

## serg3001

,
     ,         1  7.7  1  8.2         XML (2.1.5)             ,       .
       ,  ,   , .
      " ",   ,         7.7  .
     -    -                 ?     ?       ?

----------


## Octopus

,  -   :Smilie: 

 :      7.7      ,        8.2 ( 1.0.5.2).  ,   -  ,   .

    ,    .

1)   :          " ".         ,   ,     21 (  ).    7.7    , ,       .         .         ,     " ",    .        .

2)     "  "  "  ".    7.7,    8.2          (    ),      1    ,     : ... ,   -   ,  .       ,        "XML".

----------


## serg3001

,    ,      /  1 7.7?
  ,       ?

       :   7.7   8.2  ,     .6.1    ,     8.2,  ,        .
     , ..     .6.2.   , ,     ,        .6.1           .6.2.

----------


## LyuS

> ,         1  7.7  1  8.2         XML (2.1.5)             ,       .


   ,    ,   1  7.7  1  8.2   (  ).
     8.2
     2 ,            8 (  ,     ( ,        1  2),           (    ).

.epf  .epf
(   )

----------


## LyuS

....

,       7-  ...

----------


## Octopus

*serg3001*,   /  :
1)    
2)     (         )
3)    ( ).

*LyuS*,  ,  ,    1.0.5.2        7.7.  ,     7.7 -  8 -  8 .

----------


## serg3001

1    1  7.7  1  8.2,  , ,      (    ), ..  ,    : ,  ,    ,    ,  ,  , .
        8.2,     .

P.S. ,       .
P.S.S.        1.

----------


## Vlx

7  8.
       1,    04.08.11.
        .

----------


## serg3001

-   ?
     -     - ?

----------


## Octopus

"  "   1,   .  -  .

----------


## serg3001

*Octopus*, .



> ,  ,   , .


     1 7.7,   ,  ,      ~150000  ,          183000 . ,      ,  -         .

----------


## Octopus

.       ( ,      )   .

----------


## serg3001

,  215933 ,     (), , ,  , ..     .   8?

----------


## dunpil

" -   "

----------


## serg3001

*dunpil*, .

----------


## serg3001

8,   ,  25 907 .




> :   27.09.2011 15:28:08
> 
> 
> 	                =  
> 
> 
> 	                =  
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Octopus

"".    ,       :



> (. = ..) 
> 
> 	//   ,     
> 	 = "(" + . + ")";
> 	. = ();
> 
> ;


   ,       -    .     7.7    , -  - 5195-

----------


## serg3001

> ,       -    .


    ?   /  ?
  ,   7-         .           ?

----------


## Octopus

,  .    ,       16.02.5195 .       .   ,      ,      -    .

 ,      .    "XML"    ,   .    ,     21.  ,        ,     ,  .      ,     .      .,     .

----------

.   -       ()     ?          ,   ,         ,      .

----------


## Octopus

.    .    .   ,  . ,  1  ,   .

----------


## serg3001

*Octopus*,       .
       ,     ,     ,     ,   .
   .       ,  99% -   ,          xx.xx.xx,     .
     , ,    10-11,     ?

----------


## Octopus

,   ,      ..    ,    .     .   .

----------


## Vlx

> 8,   ,  25 907 .
> [IMG][/IMG]


    1.0.6     :

 =

----------


## Vlx

Octopus   .
   1.0.6      .

----------


## Vlx

:
1)   /,   / -     17, 18
2)    ..          .
      ?

----------


## Octopus

*Vlx*,  ()   .   .

----------


## serg3001

*Octopus*,       . ,     8,      6  ,   . ,   ,   ,          1 7   8     , ..    .         8-.

----------


## serg3001

> 1 7   8


         ~50000 ,   .   .
            -  ,    .

----------


## serg3001

.

----------


## Octopus

*serg3001*,      ?       ,   .

----------


## serg3001

*Octopus*,     ,    ,     :
  -          7-?
  -    8     -  -     XML,      ?

----------


## Octopus

*serg3001*,    8.2.13.219  8.2.14.528.     "  ".        ,      (,  ).

----------


## Hoppius

> 2)     (         )
> 3)    ( ).


   !

----------


## Octopus

*Hoppius*,  "   XML",  ,  7356.  



> ((, ""));


 



> ((.,21)="_")   (.)  
> 	//  -
> 
> 
> 
> 	((, ""));


     .      ( ,  , , -      ..),    .       -  .      4  (_, __, _  __),   ,        .    ,       



> (..)






> (.)  (..)


 



> (..)






> (.)  (..)

----------


## serg3001

*Octopus*, .
           ,          ?
,       .

----------


## Octopus

*serg3001*,   , ..      .

",  "      ,      1.0.6.3.    *C:\Documents and settings\ \Application Data\1C\1Cv82\tmplts\1c\StateAccounting\1_0_6_3\*

     .

    ,  ,    .

----------


## Hoppius

Octopus,  !!    ,   ..




> =  
> 	             =     
> 	                 =      00000001  31.03.2011 23:51:40
> 	             =  
> 	         =      
> 	          =  .(271)
> 	           =  21
> 
>    : {.XML(1556)}:     
> ...

----------


## Octopus

*Hoppius*,   ,     "   "      .              ,  .

----------


## Hoppius

.

,   "   "     ,    : "     ".    " "   " "        .

----------


## Octopus

*Hoppius*, ,   .   ""  .

----------


## porret

> ,    .
> 
> 1)   :          " ".         ,   ,     21 (  ).    7.7    , ,       .         .         ,     " ",    .        .


       .         ))

----------


## Octopus

*porret*,     " "   (). ,     "   -  ".           .

----------


## porret

> *porret*,     " "   (). ,     "   -  ".           .


  )))  .    .  .       ?

----------


## Octopus

.    -  .

----------

> .


   "" -  .     ).

----------


## Vlx

.      shira_45  mail  ru

----------


## serg3001

1 7.7         ,   ,      8-,    ,         8-  :



> *porret*,     " "   (). ,     "   -  ".           .


..     1,    1 8.2      :


```
 () 
	 = ;
	  
		 ;
	;
	
	  ( = ..)  ( = ..) 
		  () 
			  = ..   = .._
				  = .._ 
				 =  ;
			
		;
	
		 =  ;
	;
	  
		.("      ",,, .);
	;
	 ()   <> .. 
		 ()   <> .. 
			.("     ""  """,,, .);
			 = ;
		;
	;
	 ;

```

,    ?

----------


## Octopus

:


```
 () 
	 = ;
	  
		 ;
	;
	
	  ( = ..)  ( = ..) 
		  () 
			  = ..   = .._
				  = .._ 
				 =  ;
			
		;
	  
		 = ;
	
		 =  ;
	;
	  
		.("      ",,, .);
	;
	 ()   <> .. 
		 ()   <> .. 
			.("     ""  """,,, .);
			 = ;
		;
	;
	 ;

```

----------


## nett

,    ,    -, 644 .   ,     2.646.4.1???      ,    .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Octopus

*nett*,       8.2 1.0.6.3,     7.7.

----------


## serg3001

*Octopus*,         .
  1 7.7  , -   ,       , Win 7  4  .     Win XP  4   ,   2.
        .  , ,   ""  ...

----------


## Octopus

*serg3001*,         .       -.   .

----------


## serg3001

*Octopus*,  , .  :Wow:

----------


## porret

> :
> 
> 
> ```
>  () 
> 	 = ;
> 	  
> 		 ;
> 	;
> ...


   .    8    .       .  7 646 .    .     8     .       .       -   0.   .....

----------

162  174  1 ,     ?
   :   162,   174

  ,   ,  ,      174     ,   ,       30 
    ?            .

----------


## porret

> 162  174  1 ,     ?
>    :   162,   174
> 
>   ,   ,  ,      174     ,   ,       30 
>     ?            .


 7    .        7    .         .....

----------


## adeich

> ?


   ,          ""

----------


## serg3001

> .    8


       XML         ?
,    8-      ,   ?

----------


## Octopus

*serg3001*,  -  -  .  "  ".

----------


## porret

> XML         ?


  .          .       ?

----------


## Natalyagrom

, ,     ,    174 ,       ?   174,     4,    1.      162 ?

----------


## dunpil

174 ,     4,   1      162.

----------


## serg3001

,      1 7.7  8.2,     :
 1 7.7  .6.2 (  7.70.646   7.70.027)        /,  ~40000   xml ,  1 8.2  .1.0 (  1.0.6.3   8.2.14.540)    ,     , -  ~2000     :
 :
   dbeng8
 :
   dbeng8

     1.
  ,           :
 1:    
 2: chdbfl.exe 
 3:  dbeng8.dll  \bin\  #   ?
   ,     .
     .

----------

> ,      1 7.7  8.2,     :
>  1 7.7  .6.2 (  7.70.646   7.70.027)        /,  ~40000   xml ,  1 8.2  .1.0 (  1.0.6.3   8.2.14.540)    ,     , -  ~2000


   -  ,   ,   .       .

----------

> 1:    
>  2: chdbfl.exe


   1   ,   2      dbeng8 .
     .

----------


## serg3001

**,    ,      ?

**, ,  .

----------

Serg,           ,   .
.. ,          - "" (   ,   1  ).

----------


## serg3001

()   , ..    .



> .. ,          - "" (   ,   1  ).


 ,     ,             ?  .

----------

.
      ,      ""  - ms sql, db2, postgres.
   ,   -     1, "" .
 . http://v8.1c.ru/overview/Term_000000033.htm#1

----------


## Octopus

*serg3001*,       .   ,     01.01.2011   .

----------


## serg3001

*Octopus*, **, .

----------


## serg3001

*Octopus*, ..      31.01.11, ,  ,  . ,     01.02.11       28.02.11?

----------


## Xpander

*serg3001*, 
  -  ,   (   ,  )

----------


## Octopus

*serg3001*, .       1  2011.

----------


## serg3001

*Xpander*,    ,    .
*Octopus*, , ..      ,  01.01.2011  .. ( ).
, ,   xml ,     ,      xml     .

----------

:
   dbeng8   .   /.

       /,           ,       . 

     :     ?

----------


## serg3001

**, 



> /


 ,   ,       .

----------


## Octopus

**,         .      .

*serg3001*,    .       ,     .

----------


## serg3001

*Octopus*,  . ,  -,      /  8.2   



> :
>    dbeng8
>  :
>    dbeng8


,  , ,     (   xx.01.11  xx.10.11),   (     xx.01.11)  ,  ,   , ,   .



> ,       .


        .

----------

[QUOTE=Octopus;53502576]**,         .      .

,  .  -   , .

    ,       303     .  ?

----------


## serg3001

**,         :

----------


## Borometr157

, ,        7-       ?

----------


## serg3001

*Borometr157*,   .

----------


## serg3001

> 


-    ,          XML  ?

----------


## Borometr157

> *Borometr157*,   .


  -,       :Big Grin: .    ,        RamDisk,     :Wink: .

----------

> -    ,          XML  ?


     7-   .          .  1.0.7.2

----------


## Borometr157

- ,     7.7       2.3,2.5  ..,         .      ,   ?

----------


## mindochin

7  8.    ,  .      1.0.6.3     (        )

----------

> , ,     ,    174 ,       ?   174,     4,    1.      162 ?


     8-   ?

----------


## serg3001

,      8.2,       ,       :

          .
     -     8.2    ,          ,      ?

----------


## allexx100

-  ?  ,      .

----------



----------


## Alex_A

.
 -       
 7.7   " "  1  ?   ,   120000   .
          .
    v7exp.ert                  ,     .  BGU77_BGU8.ert      .   ?

----------


## serg3001

*Alex_A*,      , ..      ,     ,   .

----------


## Alex_A

> *Alex_A*,      , ..      ,     ,   .


, .

----------


## Octopus

*Alex_A*,      .

----------


## Alex_A

> *Alex_A*,      .


   .    (    ). 
            .

----------

:-)

----------

..    7.7?   1 ,   7.7    2011,    647.     4       ...

----------


## Alex_A

, ,     .
  2   ,    .
  ,    ,  .

----------


## serg3001

*Alex_A*, ,      ,     "  "  ~197000 ,            D  48=)    ,    Win XP   1.   ,        .

----------


## Alex_A

*serg3001*, ,      ...)) .
,     " "   "".

----------


## 2

8?     -

----------


## rekjohn

> .          .       ?


   ?     ..      ,    ,    ..   ..       ..

----------


## serg3001

7.7 .6.2        157  162,        8.2?

     ,    8-,   ?

----------


## Alex_A

*serg3001*, 
        (157, 162) -    .  190.
     -     .  

ps.      40    . 
      126000         .

----------


## serg3001

> ,     " "   "".


   Win 7   ,   XP  .
,    ,    8-,      ,       :

   .

----------


## Alex_A

*serg3001*,        '' - 0".
               11.01.2011?   12-   ?

----------


## Alex_A

*serg3001*,    -    ?

----------


## serg3001

> 11.01.2011?   12-   ?


       , ..  ,      ,     -            ,  :





> -    ?


~55000      ,    8-  ~30  .

----------


## serg3001

> -    ?


5556 , 5539 
 8-       ,   (.  7-)

  8-     ,     

        ,     ?

----------

,     ,        ,    8-      174,        8-  ?
         190.

----------


## Holic

- "" - " " - " ".

----------

7.7   01.07.11     ,     ,

----------


## Rainbovv

!    1 7.7      000   .      ,    , ?
       401 , 401.10  401.20.    ? 
 :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> ?


   . 
  -. 
   ,      .

----------


## Rainbovv

*BorisG*,      ,      ,     ,   ,    ,  .    ?

----------


## buh_34

000   ,       .      .  ,    ,  .  ,      "".

----------

> 000   ,       .      .  ,    ,  .  ,      "".


 .

Rainbovv,

 , :     ( ),    ( ,      ..  ). 

  (   ).

!    7-            ,     .            .

 :Smilie:

----------


## blazevic

, " "     7.7  .

 -  7.70.647
  -   2.647.9.1  2.646.7.1

   ()       (10134, 10136).     "    "     (  100% ,    ).            . 

     7.7      ,     ,   . 

 , -  -         "    " ???

----------


## blazevic

- ,         101/104 ,             !

----------


## serg3001

> - ,         101/104 ,             !


*blazevic*,           .
     :

  ,         101  104?
     7.7       ?
P/S/   1,       .

----------


## Vlx

,   8      ?   -    "".     "".
       ?

----------


## LD74

> ,   8      ?   -    "".     "".
>        ?


  -  ,   OLE   1 7.7  1 8,         ()      ,     ,   , - , ,  ..    . 

,           , ,       . 

 ,   ,  -  ,       "  ",       ,   .      -     "  ",   ()  ,        -   ,   ,     . -   .    -  ,     "  ".      ,   ,  ..

----------


## blazevic

*serg3001*,   - http://rghost.ru/36137734

  ,      

 :

   " "
      =      -    

             101 
         ,    <>

----------


## Vlx

> -  ,   OLE   1 7.7  1 8,         ()      ,     ,   , - , ,  ..    . 
> 
> ,           , ,       . 
> 
>  ,   ,  -  ,       "  ",       ,   .      -     "  ",   ()  ,        -   ,   ,     . -   .    -  ,     "  ".      ,   ,  ..


      77.   -     .       .

----------


## serg3001

*blazevic*,   ,  .

----------


## .

> 77.   -     .       .


  ,     ,         7,       .       8. ,      ....

blazevic, ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Vlx

> ,     ,         7,       .       8. ,      ....
> 
> blazevic, ,


  -?
     401 ,  .
       ,   .

----------


## .

> -?
>      401 ,  .
>        ,   .


 ...      7.     ,        ( , , ).       401... 
     ...      ,     .

----------


## Vlx

,    8 .

----------


## .

> ,    8 .


   ...


 :

        -    ,              .


        "".


                   .


 :

    .
      .
 ,      .


                "".

     "    "   :

----------


## Vlx

> ...


  7        .,   8    .

----------


## adeich

> ...


    -  . : 1 -  , 2 -   . 
..

----------


## .

> -  . : 1 -  , 2 -   . 
> ..


  .     :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Vlx

7      8.       .
    7   shira_45  mail  ru.

----------


## LD74

> 77.   -     .       .
> 
>      7      8.       .
>     7   shira_45  mail  ru.


 ,     ,  ""   , ,   ,       1 8.  :Smilie:       ""  -     -? ,       -   ?  , ,         -         " ".  ,     -  ,           101.3X  101.2X -        "  ".     -     1 77,     ?   :Smilie: 

  ,    ,    ,      ,  ,      ,   1 77        (  -    , 2.2  2.3) -          1  77,        1 8        .           1 8,  ,     -   ,    .

----------


## .

> ,     ,  ""   , ,   ,       1 8.       ""  -     -? ,       -   ?  , ,         -         " ".  ,     -  ,           101.3X  101.2X -        "  ".     -     1 77,     ?  
> 
>   ,    ,    ,      ,  ,      ,   1 77        (  -    , 2.2  2.3) -          1  77,        1 8        .           1 8,  ,     -   ,    .


 ...  8-   ...          7,                  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vlx

> ,       -   ?


  :Smilie: 
   : ,  " ",  .
  ?

----------


## .

> : ,  " ",  .
>   ?


  " "....

  ...      8.2?

----------


## Vlx

> " "....
> 
>   ...      8.2?


  :
   -

----------


## .

> :
>    -


    ,

----------


## adeich

> 


   ,   -

----------


## napasparuraz

-      ?

----------


## .

> -      ?


 ",    (    8,        )" "   "  
(       "1:    7.7"  "1:   8")

----------


## napasparuraz

> ",    (    8,        )" "   "  
> (       "1:    7.7"  "1:   8")


-     ???        7.7  8.2.    .     -?

----------


## Utahjazz

! , ,   !     7.7     50.   647,    647.9.2.    7.7.  ,     . !      ,      , ,           .!     - ,    -   ! )

----------


## Vlx

> ! , ,   !     7.7     50.   647,    647.9.2.    7.7.  ,     . !      ,      , ,           .!     - ,    -   ! )


  . .   ,   .

----------

!       ,      7-  8-       .  -     20 . .    .  ,     ?

----------


## napasparuraz

> !       ,      7-  8-       .  -     20 . .    .  ,     ?


 3    :
1)   8.2           ;
2)   8.2             ;
3)  7.7  ,     SetAttrs.ert              20 000 .

----------


## napasparuraz

-         7.7   8.2?

----------


## .

> -         7.7   8.2?


     ...

----------

1 7.7
     1 8.2  1 7.7

----------


## .

> 1 7.7
>      1 8.2  1 7.7


     ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ...


 
     18.2

----------


## Xpander

!
,   :
1.   17 .6.2 ,   .
2.    8.
   -  ( )  311200   - 50000.    - 05-06   .   2009      148.
   ?

----------


## adeich

> ?

----------

> 3    :
> 1)   8.2           ;
> 2)   8.2             ;
> 3)  7.7  ,     SetAttrs.ert              20 000 .


    31.12.2011 .     /   -  40     100 %.    -    .

----------


## adeich

> /   -  40     100 %.


           01.01.2011

----------

> 01.01.2011


 .   31.12.2011 .,          .   -  ,          .

----------


## .

> !
> ,   :
> 1.   17 .6.2 ,   .
> 2.    8.
>    -  ( )  311200   - 50000.    - 05-06   .   2009      148.
>    ?


    ...
      3  .
   8     

   ?    = 1 ?   ?

----------


## adeich

> = 1 ?   ?

----------


## Xpander

:
1.      7- (     ),  =1
2.    ,      ,      ,  .

----------


## .

*adeich*, 
,    -     , 
    7,        .   8,        

  (    :Smilie: ),   7    ,   8     
        "",    ...        :Smilie:

----------

*.*,    :Wink:

----------


## Lis2007

!
 .      77.   2011     8,    .   ,   .     2011     2011. ,      -  .  (     )             .
     ,       (     ),      ,  ,     .
  -     2011.        ,   .        -  :
 : "  "        01.12 2010.
..            31.12.2010. 
  ,            , ,     1.0.9.2      .        ,   2011        8.    -  ,     -   . .. ,"      ,    ."
 ,  ,         ..,        ...

----------


## .

*Lis2007*, 
  -  :
77        162
  1.1.12   ,           174

   7.7-8.2    (162).
 ,      
162 - 
174 -

----------


## Lis2007

. 
 01 01 2012     .           ?
!

----------


## Lis2007

.,   :
     "  "   :
01.01.2009 145
01.01.2010 150
01.01.2011 190
01.01.2012 180
  ,    - - .
   ,    (   )  .      -      :
01.01.2011 190 (      ).
     ?

----------


## .

*Lis2007*, 


 162   174 -    


    1     -  its-online -

----------


## Lis2007

. !

----------


## adeich

> -  ,     -   .


  .          . 157     162, 174, 183?    


> "      ,    ."


             180

----------

3000    100 .            .    . , , - -        ?       3000 .        .

----------


## napasparuraz

?

----------


## napasparuraz

> 3000    100 .            .    . , , - -        ?       3000 .        .

----------


## .

,      . 1.0.10  "  " (. 1.0)  "1: 8". (   ) ?
      2.647.9.3,   "...      .     " "     101, 102, 103.          3 ."  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 1.0.10  "  "

----------

,  !  7-     16_3693230, .    .        ,    7-.   8-    16 3693230, . .  ,  8-      .   ,        ?

----------


## .

> ,  !  7-     16_3693230, .    .        ,    7-.   8-    16 3693230, . .  ,  8-      .   ,        ?


    :     ,         .       /

----------


## DLV

> ,      . 1.0.10  "  " (. 1.0)  "1: 8". (   ) ?
>       2.647.9.3,   "...      .     " "     101, 102, 103.          3 ."


 !
    .-          . ,  ,   .    -     . -     1-.  ,    .    . (  Convert).  ,   ""     (8 !)      (    : 04-  ).    .   .   3  (,   ,).    8- - - (    ,     ,    8-     . 
1.         (   )-    -       =2).     ,   =1  2 (..,    7-).   4,  -     2 (  1,  4).       -  ,     =2.  .   .     ,  .  ,    -.,      ,  =4.  .       174,  ,     .    -    .   .       - - ?      ,      ,      .   174?     ,    .  . , . .   ,  174,  ,  =4   ? 

   ,   .     ,    .      , ..      - ,     -  7-  .      ? , -       ,  ?

2. ..       -       ,     (      4  :Frown: .      -   ?   ?

,

----------


## DLV

!   -   - ,  .    (,  .      -      !). ,       ,  ,    -     :Redface:  -  !

,

----------


## .

*DLV*, 
   (   ) -      "     " (  - )
      1  4

        1.1.12 ""
       180    
       ,        " ..."
 ,        ...  174,     (-> )

----------


## .

*DLV*, 
  "  8   6.2  "   "  01.01.2012      -    "  -    ""

      "1:    7.7"  "1:   8"

     (, )     (http://its.1c.ru/db/metbud81#content:4623:1)

         ...

----------


## DLV

, .!  ,     !       ,  , ,   !     -  .157     .      ,        ,       (.162)     .174.    + ,     (     ) +  .    (  03)   ,      .    !   ,         ,       ,       ( ).   - ,     .     "   "!   ,   , !!!-    ,  . -    : 03  01,..  ,     ...        . ,    :   . -  +.  ,        .       ( ,   ,      ,   !)
   .  (   ). ,     7-  162.   .  -,   .
1.        .   ,      01.12.2011.  ,      2012,   31.1211?       31.12.2011,   !
2. -        ?       ?      1  2=2    1?

3.    . .  (  ).   2 .      06(. ),          . .      =1,2.      .,  .    2.   , .   =2  ,     .   ( 1).      . (  .. 1).    ,       ?

 ,

----------


## .

*DLV*, 
      ...
1.     1.1.12.      . 
      01.12.2011   .          ,   -   del...

  ( )  31.12.2011 00:00:00
   31.12.2011 23:59:59
. .  1          . 

,       ,        ,   ,        

...   01.01.12    "+",     ,  .
   "   "  "+  "      ...
  4    ...
        .
       ...

    ,   :   -     

         .

----------


## DLV

!
*.*!
  !  ,        . 
1. ,         . 
2.      ,   .  -    .
3.    - .      .     .
4.       +. - ,  .    .  ,  50    -  .  ,  .. .  .       ?        ,    .   ?   -           ,      . ,      ? , ,       ?  ,         .   .

,

----------


## 222

1:   8" .  .    .         .       .

----------

!
 ,       -   ...
  7.7         ,  6.47
        -     8-   .  -  .
 ,   8.2    1.0.10.2.        3  - , , .

   -  federal.clax        ?     ,       ,        ""   ,      ,   .      .
       ?         ?
    -                   000000000000000 -   .          -  ?

     8.2    10-15  "    ....       ".     300.  40.
    ?
      8.2 ?        .

  ,     .         -   ,     -.

----------

-       - ,      ...

----------


## .

** , 
       -        .   -     .    -      .         ..
        ,    .    ,       8 -  :  ,         , .    ,     8 -    .      ,     7.
         ,     ---().
.

    1 "      "1:    7.7"  "1:   8""
http://its.1c.ru/db/metbud81#content:3060:1 

        ,    8     .       (  ).

----------

.       =0  .
     "    ...       " ...

         (     )?

----------

.
       .  -      7    8                       = 1.      -    ...

 -        -  .

----------

:

----------

**,   

http://infostart.ru/public/87196/

http://infostart.ru/public/85441/
http://infostart.ru/public/86037/
http://infostart.ru/public/120634/
http://infostart.ru/public/85433/
     ,     ,  -    -   .
    -     .

----------

,     1- ,  .  .

----------

,    .   !
      /:
(      7.7,     8.2)
- : 7370/7365
- : 5015/5011
- : 121/119
 ..        3-  10 .         - 1889/1315.
    ,  -     ?     ?

----------


## .

** , 
     "    " ?

----------

,    .       ?
 ,    !

----------


## .

> ,    .       ?
>  ,    !


  , ,          7...
 , 1-,   ...  :Smilie:

----------

?
 ,   :Wink:

----------


## Ae

7   8
     ...

**         ...      ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    .


  ,    .

----------

-   ,         
  -  ...
  ,  (   )    205 ,        5   ...

----------


## .

> -   ,         
>   -  ...
>   ,  (   )    205 ,        5   ...


  - ...    .
   ,      205 ,   (   )      ,     :Smilie:

----------

,         205   7.7,     .       :Smilie:    .
 , , ...    : " ",        ...
  :       ?        .

----------


## .

> ,         205   7.7,     .         .
>  , , ...    : " ",        ...
>   :       ?        .


          205,         ...    .
   -    :Smilie:  .          ... :Big Grin:

----------

?  ?
       -      ...   ...

----------


## .

> ?  ?


     ,      .                     (       1  )  :Smilie:

----------

,         1/12   ,     ....  ...

  - ?

----------


## maslakhoff

! 

infostart . ru/public/104364/
   ,    ...
 : maslakhoff @ yandex. ru
 !

----------


## qaz1936

???

----------


## Vlx

> ! 
> 
> infostart . ru/public/104364/
>    ,    ...
>  : maslakhoff @ yandex. ru
>  !


     3000?
 ,      8 .

----------


## qaz1936

*Vlx*,       8-?

----------


## Vlx

> *Vlx*,       8-?


 .      ..
 ,  .

----------


## Vlx

.  .
  7.7     ..  1, 2. 1 -  ,   .
   8     (1, 2). 
:  1    .    .

----------


## Xpander

> :  1    .    .


       ?
    ,     .      .
     (   7-      ).  8-,  ,  1   2 :          ,   .
,     ,  .

----------


## Vlx

> ?
>     ,     .      .
>      (   7-      ).  8-,  ,  1   2 :          ,   .
> ,     ,  .


      2,   1 - .       1.  ,    .
  -     1,   2.

----------

> ...  -     1,   2.


  -.   ,   ,  ,    -    .

----------


## Xpander

> -     1,   2.


      ,     1  2,   .   , ,  .

----------


## valhon

.      .    7  8.   .         8   .           .       .    .          - -         - -..

----------


## .

*valhon*, 
   ,   ...
     -      ..
    ?    ?     ...?

----------

!
     8.2.       .       :
        ,      ,     ...    .
   ,  ,   ,   :Smilie: 
   -     ,     ,     ,     ...

----------

,  ,     ...
  -                              ,       ...

----------


## .

** , 
      ...

    ""     ,      ,     .
        .
     (..   ).             31.12.2012. 
   "" -          (     ).
" "    -       :Smilie: 

           ,            .
 13     -  ...

----------


## arhspi

.
   " 8,  8.       "

http://infostart.ru/public/87196/

----------


## Xpander

RazdelenieOSGruppovogoUcheta.rar


> .
>    " 8,  8.       "
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/87196/


.  .

----------


## arhspi

"    "
     ?

----------

,      .   ,    ,       , ..   .

----------


## arhspi

" "    .   .

----------


## Xpander

> " "


?  .  4  .

----------


## arhspi

КонтрольДубли&#108.rar

----------


## arhspi

.

http://infostart.ru/public/86037/

----------


## Xpander

*arhspi*, !
  ,  ?
__644.zip

----------


## maslakhoff

http://infostart.ru/public/87482/
 .
: maslakhoff@yandex.ru
 !

----------

!
   ,     ,  - .       2011      ,   ,     7.7.  2012          8.2,       1.0.11.3. 
1)        "     ",           .
2)  ,    ,               210.06,    -  ?      303 (303.02, 303.06, 303.07  ..)        303.05 (    303.02 -   -1000,25, 303.06 -   30,25,   ,     303.05  -  970 ,  303  ).
3)        - 17 ,    ""   ?

----------

> !
> 1)        "     ",           .
> 3)        - 17 ,    ""   ?


1)  
3)

----------


## EllyElly

, ,  .   ?

----------


## olanta18

> , ,  .   ?


    ?       .      .    , ..    . -  .

----------


## htv_nsk

, ,   
http://infostart.ru/public/103152/

----------


## Alexsandra Lis

!     1 8.2.    ( . -   ),           71        .          60,   62,          .      ,    .      ?  1 8.1   ,   /  ,     .

----------

!     7.7  8.2             ,    
!

----------

